# Kultura > Tema shoqërore >  E kaluara, e tashmja dhe e ardhmja?

## RaPSouL

Te gjithe jetojme jeten, mirepo jo te gjith ne te njejten menyre. Secili persona dallon ne menyren e jeteses se tij.

E hapa kete teme pasi me intereson shume te dij nga anetaret e forumit tone se cila eshte menyra ose me saktesisht per cka jetojne ata.

E kaluara: Disa njerez e jetojne jeten e tyre per te kaluaren, duke car kryt per dicka qe i ka ndodhur ne te kaluaren dhe nuk sheh me te tashmen ose te ardhmen ne jeten e tij, e rendesishmja per individa te tille eshte ajo qe ka ndodhur ne te kaluaren, ka anetare ne forumin tone qe jetojne jeten ne menyren e tille, pra jetojne per te kaluaren, duke u ngjitur per dicka qe ka ndodhur ne ndonje periudhe te kaluar dhe duke haruar se jeta vazhdon...

E tashmja: Njerez te tjere e jetojne jeten e tyre ne menyre krejtesisht ndryshe nga llojet e individeve lart, ata jetojne jeten per momentin dhe nuk mendojn aspak per te kaluaren por as edhe per te ardhmen e tyre, keta persona jetojne jete duket jetuar ose perjetuar vetem momentin ku ata gjinden,veprojn apo ndjejne dicka, karakteristik e personave te tille eshte se jane persona me baraspeshe te ndjenjave, pra ata e perjetojne te mire dhe te keqen ne te njejten menyre pa mos kujtuar per pasojat ne te ardhmen apo pasojat e te kaluares per te ardhmen, ka anetare ne forumin tone qe vezhgojne kete menyre te jetes.

E ardhmja: Individet qe jetojne jeten e tyre vetem me nje qellim, e ardhmja?, cdo te ndodh ne te ardhmen, cdo te behemi deri ateher, cdo te ndodh me mua, keto jane pyetjet rutinore qe i bejne keta lloj individesh. Keta persona jetojne jeten e tyre vetem per nje qellim, qe veprimet e tyre te bera ne te kaluaren ose te tashmen te jene ne dobi pozitive per ata ne te ardhmen, pra jane njerez qe mendojne shume per te ardhmen, ka edhe te tille anetar forumi jone qe jetene tyre e jetojne ne ate menyre te bazuar ne te ardhmen e tyre, pra nuk shikojne te kaluaren dhe te tashmen e tyre, por vetem mendojne per te ardhmen si do te jete valle..

Te tre menyrat: Ka edhe njerez qe jeten e tyre e jetojne ne ate menyre qe jetojne per te tri periudhat e jetes, per te kaluaren, te tashmen dhe te ardhmen e tyre, keta persona jane teper te obliguar ne jeten e tyre ne aspektin mendor, ka edhe anetare te forumit tone qe ne jeten e tyre kane rendesi te gjitha periudhat e jetes, qe nuk dallojne ose ndajne te kaluaren nga e tashmja dhe te ardhmen nga e kaluara etj, pra ne kete rubrik perfshihen te gjith ata individ qe jeten e tyre e jetojne edhe per te kaluaren edhe per te tashmen mirepo edhe per te ardhmen e tyre, pra persona qe kujtojne per te gjitha periudhat e jetes tyre..

Deshiroj qe secili te shpreh mendimet e tij dhe te shoh se cfar menyre per ta eshte me e pershtatshme dhe qe aplikohet edhe ne jeten e tyre. 

_PS: Temen e hapa pasi me interesonte mua personalisht dicka e tille pasi jam ne nje gjendje nga e cila mund te dal vetem nese lexoj parafytyrimet e shumices se anetareve tone._

Gjith te mirat!

----------


## Nyx

Te treja kohet jane pjese e jetes, nuk mund ti ndash dhe te thuash se une jetoj vetem per te kaluaren, te tashmen apo te ardhmen. E kaluara te ka skalitur si njeri, eshte si te thuash ndryshe themeli jone, pasi cdo gje qe na ka ndodhur ne te kaluaren na ka bere keta qe jemi tani. E tashmja eshte momenti qe ne marrim fryme, eshte "tani" qe ti po shef TV, po lexon nje liber, po mendon per "ate" ... ku eshte, ca po ben, me ke po rri. Tani ti po punon, se neser te duhet te blesh dicka, te ndertosh dicka, te jesh dikush ... po neser ama ... pra ne te ardhmen.

Dje ti bere nje gabim, qe sot po e mendon aq shume, qe te mos ta perserisesh neser.

----------


## SaS

e *kaluara* mesim per  te _tashmen_ qe te jesh mire ne te _ardhmen_ !!!

----------


## xfiles

une jam me shume tipi i pare, dmth mendoj shume per te kaluaren, nostalgjik i semure kronik, sa me shume kalon koha, aq me shume i rritet vlera kujtimeve. jetoj pak per te tashmen, dhe pak per te ardhmen.

----------


## Lule_Bora

Te treja kane nje vlere te vecante ne jeten e cdo njerit, une personalisht nuk mund te jetoj pa te kaluaren..vuaj dhe une nga nostalgjija pak si shume..po dhe te tashmen e shijoj dhe gjithashtu mendoj dhe per te ardhmen qe te vije sa me mire. Keshtu qe jetojme me te gjitha se bashku...!

----------


## Lady Oscar

Jam fale asaj qe isha, e do te jem fale asaj qe jam.

Nuk mund t'i perkasim vec nje kohe.

----------


## RaPSouL

> Jam fale asaj qe isha, e do te jem fale asaj qe jam.
> 
> Nuk mund t'i perkasim vec nje kohe.


Si nuk mundet?

Shoh qe disa persona me saktesisht shoke te mi e jetojne jeten tyre ne ate menyre qe nuk mendojne as per te kaluaren dhe as per te ardhmen qe i pret, ata e jetojne jeten e tyre per momentin qe jan duke jetuar dhe sju intereson asgje tjeter, shof qe kjo menyre e jeteses i ben njerezit me te lumtur dhe me optimist ne jete, si eshte e mundur kjo pse ndodh kjo?

Kjo mendoj se ndodh si shkak i optimizmit te madh qe kan keta lloj individeshe qe jeten e tyre e ecin ne menyren e tille edhe une vet e preferoj kete lloj menyre por ende sjam i sigurt se si do i cohet me tutje i frigohem te ardhmes se per te kaluaren skemi c'te bejme.

----------


## Lady Oscar

> Si nuk mundet?


Me shembullin qe solle, jane faktore te se shkuares nese shoket e tu jane te tille (pra qe shohin vec te tashmen), dhe sado te mos mendojne per te nesermen, e sotmja do te lere gjurme se s'ben ne te ardhmen e tyre, eshte e paevitueshme.

Koha eshte nje elemnet qe s'mund ta lidhesh e as t'i lidhesh me zinxhir.
Projektimi yne drejt nje kohe te perzjedhur (psh. e shkuara per melankoliket, e tashmja per moskokecaresit dhe e ardhmja per ambiciozet) ndikon thjesht ne cilesine e jetes sone, por nuk na ben qe t'i perkasim asaj (kohes se perzjedhur).

----------


## RaPSouL

> Me shembullin qe solle, jane faktore te se shkuares nese shoket e tu jane te tille (pra qe shohin vec te tashmen), dhe sado te mos mendojne per te nesermen, e sotmja do te lere gjurme se s'ben ne te ardhmen e tyre, eshte e paevitueshme.
> 
> Koha eshte nje elemnet qe s'mund ta lidhesh e as t'i lidhesh me zinxhir.
> Projektimi yne drejt nje kohe te perzjedhur (psh. e shkuara per melankoliket, e tashmja per moskokecaresit dhe e ardhmja per ambiciozet) ndikon thjesht ne cilesine e jetes sone, por nuk na ben qe t'i perkasim asaj (kohes se perzjedhur).


Ke te drejt, por edhe mua vet fakti i tille me habit se si ata arrine te shmangin cdo pesimizem ne jete, cdo gjurme nga e perditshmja me nje fjale ata "Take it easy" i kan te gjitha gjerat, mua me habit ky fakt dhe jam ne dyshim se cilen menyre te ndjek edhe pse me shume anohem nga menyra e shoqerise time me te cilet cdo dite jam ne kontakt.

----------


## Lady Oscar

> Ke te drejt, por edhe mua vet fakti i tille me habit se si ata arrine te shmangin cdo pesimizem ne jete, cdo gjurme nga e perditshmja me nje fjale ata "Take it easy" i kan te gjitha gjerat, mua me habit ky fakt dhe jam ne dyshim se cilen menyre te ndjek edhe pse me shume anohem nga menyra e shoqerise time me te cilet cdo dite jam ne kontakt.


Varet cfare cilesie do qe t'i japesh jetes tende... por mos u be rob i kohes.

----------


## RaPSouL

> Varet cfare cilesie do qe t'i japesh jetes tende... por mos u be rob i kohes.


Mua kjo me mundon, te mos kesh fare gajle per te ardhmen ose te kaluaren eshte si te jesh ne nje vend tere te zi dhe pa asnje drite anemban teje, pra te jetosh jeten ne padituri per opinionin dhe shoqerin tende, kjo me brengos shume dhe me ben te mendohem, shume here edhe u parashtroj pyetje individeve te tille, ata me pergjigjen si cdoher ose thone "Take it easy" me nje fjale ose thone "Jeton jeten per momentin.." me habit fare ky fakt.

----------


## Lady Oscar

Take it easy, nganjehere dhe vlen, por jo gjithmone... se s'eshte kaq easy jeta dreqin! lol

Tani, te te flas sic me fliste dikur mamaja:
Te shkonin shoket e tu te mbyteshin ne lume,edhe ti nga pas do u shkoje?  (edhe nje shkulje flokesh nga pas!  :ngerdheshje:  )

----------


## RaPSouL

> Take it easy, nganjehere dhe vlen, por jo gjithmone... se s'eshte kaq easy jeta dreqin! lol
> 
> Tani, te te flas sic me fliste dikur mamaja:
> Te shkonin shoket e tu te mbyteshin ne lume,edhe ti nga pas do u shkoje?  (edhe nje shkulje flokesh nga pas!  )


Hhaha nice one edhe nga ti.

Mirepo ne kete jete pa shok gjithcka eshte e kote mos haro, per mua shoqeria vjen direkt pas familjes dhe per shoket e vertet jam i gatshem te vendoj dhe doren ne zjarr.

----------


## Lady Oscar

Ne lume nuk u mbytke, ama!  :shkelje syri:

----------


## Force-Intruder

Me lejen tuaj do te deshiroja te citoje Budhan :

*"Mos jeto ne te shkuaren, mos enderro te ardhmen, fokusoje mendjen tende ne momentin e tanishem."*

Pra nuk duhet jetuar me mendjen tek gjerat qe tashme kane ndodhur nuk mund te ndryshohen, mblidh eksperiencen tende dhe bej me te miren per momentin... dhe kjo do te te drejtoje ne suksesin e te ardhmes.
 :shkelje syri:

----------


## fiso

e bukur kjo?????
"Mos jeto ne te shkuaren, mos enderro te ardhmen, fokusoje mendjen tende ne momentin e tanishem."

Pra nuk duhet jetuar me mendjen tek gjerat qe tashme kane ndodhur nuk mund te ndryshohen, mblidh eksperiencen tende dhe bej me te miren per momentin... dhe kjo do te te drejtoje ne suksesin e te ardhmes.
 :shkelje syri:

----------


## xfiles

> Me lejen tuaj do te deshiroja te citoje Budhan :
> 
> *"Mos jeto ne te shkuaren, mos enderro te ardhmen, fokusoje mendjen tende ne momentin e tanishem."*
> 
> Pra nuk duhet jetuar me mendjen tek gjerat qe tashme kane ndodhur nuk mund te ndryshohen, mblidh eksperiencen tende dhe bej me te miren per momentin... dhe kjo do te te drejtoje ne suksesin e te ardhmes.


ashtu eh,
e po thuaj budhes, se ka thene nje tjeter qe nuk e kam idene si quhet,
"Kur nuk di nga vjen, nuk di ku shkon"

jo se budha e ka keq, se kam respekt per te, po shume e veshtire per tu bere ajo qe thote ai.

----------


## DI_ANA

E kaluara....e tashmja....e ardhmja..

Fillimi i nje jete vazhdimi dhe fundi i saj.
Di te kaluaren,di ate qe jetoj dhe preferoj mos te di cfare do me ndodhe..smund te jap me teper komente!
Di vetem qe jeta nuk jepet asnjehere ashtu siç enderrohet,di qe ka te papritura dhe qe eshte nje lufte ne paqe per disa dhe ne te kundert per te tjere.

Respekte

----------


## WALCHIRIA

E kaluara esht pjes e jona , jetojm te tanishmen shum her ne baz te asaj te  ciles  kemi jetuar ne te kaluaren , ne te ardhmen jemi ne eksplorim gjithmon ..

----------


## DI_ANA

E kaluara eshte e pashlyeshme e sotmja nuk ekziston ndersa e ardhmja nuk eshte e sigurt!!

----------

